# PPS m2 looking at one



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Anybody get a chance to shoot one. I'm looking at that and a s&w shield. I like the shield just because there's more out there for it , I even found 10 round mags. So any info be good . Thanks guys.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I just bought a Walther PPS M2, 9mm. I have not shot it yet. I also own a Shield 9mm that I've shot a lot. The Smith is an excellent carry pistol, probably a very small amount lighter and smaller than the Walther, but not much. Both pistols feel very nice, the quality on the Walther attracted me....things just look and feel great on it. Take down on the PPS is slightly easier than the Shield, about the same as a Glock, but _MUCH_ easier than a Kahr, if you have one of those. Mag release / insertion is better on my PPS M2 than the Shield, the latter often will not completely seat the magazine without a solid "whack!" on the butt.

I am not expecting much difference in the Shield and PPS M2 once I am able to shoot the PPS, they are so close in all regards. Having said that, it would be tough to choose between the two - as you say there are many more accessories for the Smith, but there are also plenty for the PPS M2 - even magazines that were hard to find 3-4 months ago! Also, I was able to find many holsters yesterday....if you get a PPS M2 be careful ordering as most holsters for a PPS M1 (aka PPS Classic) will NOT fit the newer M2 model.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks I ended up with the Shield, a couple different reasons. There seems to be a lot of aftermerket parts for the Shiels if I choose to do any upgrades to it, and I got a better deal on it. I had a chance to trade in my Taurus, and they didn't have a M2 in stock, so I took the Shield didn't want to miss the deal. Everything I checked into seems like I couldn't go wrong either way. I did have a chace to shoot the shield and it seemed like a good little shooter. I got the Profromance model in 9mm.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

joepolo said:


> Thanks I ended up with the Shield, a couple different reasons. There seems to be a lot of aftermerket parts for the Shiels if I choose to do any upgrades to it, and I got a better deal on it. I had a chance to trade in my Taurus, and they didn't have a M2 in stock, so I took the Shield didn't want to miss the deal. Everything I checked into seems like I couldn't go wrong either way. I did have a chace to shoot the shield and it seemed like a good little shooter. I got the Profromance model in 9mm.


You did well, the Shield is an excellent 9mm. I am as much a collector as a shooter, so I am always looking......the Walther PPS M2 really struck me as an excellent pistol. Of course, I felt that way about a Springfield XDs 9mm I had for about 6 months also, which is also very close to the specifications of the Shield and Walther; but I just never bonded with it. Sold it about 6 months ago.

I suspect I will carry the Shield more than the Walther just because it's a bit lighter.....but then I rotate my carry guns between the Shield 9mm, Walther PPS <planned - it's new>, Glock 30, and S&W M&P 9c. Just depends on what I am wearing that day and how I feel, where I'm going, etc, etc. If I'm motorcycle touring I carry a Glock 42, Kahr CM9 or Kahr CW380....depending on my mood. <g> I carry a smaller handgun on the motorcycle due to "wardrobe restrictions". <g>


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll agree with the motorcycle part we ride all the time and I carry my sig p238. It'll fit any where in a pocket, iwb, or even on the angle. It's small enough to hide in my trunk for them unexpected NY trips, I'd hate to have that convinscated, I'm even thinking about a cheaper one just for that.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

joepolo said:


> I'll agree with the motorcycle part we ride all the time and I carry my sig p238. It'll fit any where in a pocket, iwb, or even on the angle. It's small enough to hide in my trunk for them unexpected NY trips, I'd hate to have that convinscated, I'm even thinking about a cheaper one just for that.


The Kahr CM9 is an suggestion. Cost is much less than the Sig, and it's a 9mm. I sure like mine.


----------

